

Sqitch – Sane database change management - cdjk
http://sqitch.org/

======
matdrewin
How is this different than Flyway?

[http://flywaydb.org](http://flywaydb.org)

~~~
agbell
We were using flyway and moved to sqitch and couldn't be more happy. You can
have multiple sqitch projects per database and dependencies between them. We
use the 'rebase' feature of sqitch all the time. It trys to take inspiration
from git where it can, and that made it easy for us to pick up.

